
My Dinner with Longevity Expert Dan Buettner (No Kale Required) - MrJagil
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/fashion/dinner-with-blue-zones-solution-dan-buettner.html
======
MrJagil
A pretty good overview blue zones:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone)

